# Cubing meet-up in the Carolinas



## Sam Cubes (Oct 11, 2013)

I wanted to know if there was anyone interested in the North Carolina/South Carolina/Georgia area for a meet up. I live in the lowcountry area of South Carolina, so I guess it'd have to be held in the center between the participants. Idk just an idea, Anyone down?


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm certainly interested! I rarely ever get to go to any kind of cubing events. If you can get the people, then yes, I'm interested.


----------



## Sam Cubes (Oct 11, 2013)

Just a question, what area do you live in.


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 11, 2013)

Sam Cubes said:


> Just a question, what area do you live in.



I'm in West Columbia.


----------



## Sam Cubes (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh alright, charleston here, haven't been able to respond until now.


----------



## SirWaffle (Oct 14, 2013)

I would be interested in a meet up. I live around the Beaufort area.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 14, 2013)

It would depend on when and where it is as to if I could make it, but I am interested. I live in the Hampton Roads area of Virginia, but I visit family in Raleigh, North Carolina from time to time.


----------



## Sam Cubes (Oct 18, 2013)

It'd have to be South Carolina.


----------

